# 10 rpm motor



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Any idea where I could get a motor with about 10 rpms give or take, with some fair torque?


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

AC or DC ? Or doesn't it matter?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I prefer DC but I guess I could use AC.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

BBQ motors maybe? about 7rpm, AC. Not sure about the amount of torque. 
The fact that we are out of the BBQ season for the most part should help the price a bit.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

How about those little reindeer motors? What is the average rpm and torque?


----------



## Drop Dead Ed (May 29, 2010)

A wiper motor running on 3.3 volts hooked to the low speed terminal will give about 10 RPM. I'm not sure how much torque it produces with that voltage, but I'd be willing to bet it will be more then what you'll get from a reindeer motor.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Grainger sells some, but they're probably the most expensive of the options.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Reindeer motor are only about 6 rpm. And only medium torque. I agree with the wiper motor solution.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

A wiper motor controlled with this http://store.qkits.com/moreinfo.cfm/MX033 Allows you to dial whatever speed you want with no torque loss.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

Check surpluscenter.com


----------

